# 300BHP GTS33 Ltd Edition!



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Mate of a mate says he has bought a GTS-33 and says it has a small badge on the boot with 300 on it. He says it is a Limited Edition one with 300 BHP as standard. Told my mate i couldn`t see it because of the "agreement" in Japland that cars couldn`t be produced with more than 280. Anyone heard of this or has someone been pinching badges of ZX`s !!


Bob


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Its a Gentlemans agreement in which no Jap Car Co will say the car has anymore power than the agreed 280hp when in reality they usually do EG R34 GTRs are more like 320ish HP but Nissan say it " only has 280 " to keep everyone sweet


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

I was aware of the "estimated outputs" they quoted  . Just curious about the 300 BHP GTS.

Bob


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

There was a 40th anniversay editon GTS but dont think its was 300HP


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

You deffinatly got a Aniversary model but it was still 250ish bhp, however I am sure there was a post a while back about a 300BHP R33GTsT that was produced by Nissan.

Perhaps worth a search of the forum, its not impossible, 300 is pretty easy to attain in a GTsT.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Jap car manufacturers do sometimes bring out limited edition models with more than the 280ps 'agreement'. Even Nissan have brought out a few models that exceed the 280, like the Nismo 400R, and the original (only 1 ever produced) Nismo 1995 GTR-LM, with 310ps (RWD).

Having said that, I have never heard of a Nissan 300hp GTS-t limited edition, but there are some tuning co's that sell brand new tuned models, and as 300hp is very easy, is feasable.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

deano said:


> There was a 40th anniversay editon GTS but dont think its was 300HP


 This is easily recognised because it has 4 doors


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*The only other one i can think of is,*

The R33 GTST 280MR.This has a 2.8 litre lump(Reinik engine).There were only 7 built,and it pushed out 300ps at 6400rpm.
It had a special 280MR badge on the back though,and its as rare as rockin-horse.......


----------

